# ROV Pictures from the Deep (Big Grouper)



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Many of you guys know that I just bought a bass boat (Live 5 miles from Lake Somerville) and probably wonder why I post on the Blue Water board so much ;-) Well, I work for a company called Oceaneering here in Houston and have always loved fishing offshore and exploring the deep blue sea.

We operate ROV's (Remotely Operated Vehicles) which can dive to aprox. 30,000 feet and perform a multitude of tasks. Our ROV's are equiped with video cameras and I always save a few pics with fish in them. We also operate WASP atmospheric diving systems that can dive to aprox 2,500 feet. They also capture video and pics.

Here is a picture of an ROV:










And, here is a picture of a Wasp diver:










So, what do we see down there near the subsea trees, manifolds and umbilical termination structures?

Quite a few grouper.









































































While I can't share the Lat. & Long. of these trees, I can let you see what really goes on down there. I don't think that people realize how much the oil industry does for fish habitat creation in the GOM. Anyway, hope you enjoyed the pics. At one point I had some pics of snapper but can't find them. If I do I'll post them here.

Later,

Lumberjack93


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I need some of that next weekend.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*A couple of Tuna Pics*

I forgot these.



















Lumberjack93


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Way 2 Cool!!!!!


----------



## ksh9711 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice pic's thanks for sharing them with us. How deep where those dives? The water is very clear, i need to get a job with you guys and leave the chemical operator job behind. Every thing looks like it's new down there, cool stuff.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

*Show us more!!*

Those are freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, how deep were the grouper in those pics?


----------



## bluewater bear (May 24, 2004)

pretty cool.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

ok, thats one os the 2coolest postings ive seen on here.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

ksh9711 said:


> Nice pic's thanks for sharing them with us. How deep where those dives? The water is very clear, i need to get a job with you guys and leave the chemical operator job behind. Every thing looks like it's new down there, cool stuff.


They are from various depths  I don't want to give away any of my fishing spots.

Oceaneering is a pretty cool company to work for. We do a lot of search and recovery work. A lot of people don't know that we are the company that brought up TWA flight 800, JFK Jr's Plane, Liberty Bell 7 (Gus Grishoms Space Capsule), the Titanic wreckage that was at the Houston Museum of Natural Science and all of the money that Hitler dumped in a deep water lake in Germany right before his downfall.

We also have an entertainment division in Florida and we do a lot of the engineering work for Disney. We did the Jaws robotics animation for the movie Jaws and for associated Disney rides. We also did the pneumatics and hydraulics for the Jurassic Park movies and rides at Disney.

Finally, we run the NBL (Neutral Buoyancy Lab) at Johnson Space Center (NASA) in Clear Lake and provide diving support for the astronauts who train in a weightless environment. The movie Armageddon was filmed at our site.

Check us out if you are ever looking for a career change.

LJ93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

scubaru said:


> Thanks for sharing, how deep were the grouper in those pics?


I'd like to tell you but I don't want to tip off any of my fishing holes ;-)

How about this, they were all in less than 1000 feet of water.

LJ93


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

My dive patna works at the NBL, I didn't know it was an Oceaneering run outfit. He's been to Russia 3 or 4 times and was briefly in Armageddon.

Man if you can figure out a fishing spot with a picture of a fish and the depth, you got some bad dude technology!!! I was only curious if it was a diveable depth without gas...not a location. Cool pics though, thanks again for posting them up. RU


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

scubaru said:


> My dive patna works at the NBL, I didn't know it was an Oceaneering run outfit. He's been to Russia 3 or 4 times and was briefly in Armageddon.
> 
> Man if you can figure out a fishing spot with a picture of a fish and the depth, you got some bad dude technology!!! I was only curious if it was a diveable depth without gas...not a location. Cool pics though, thanks again for posting them up. RU


I wouldn't put it past Rick Jacobsen. I bet he could find some of those spots just by following depth contours.

Sat divers couldn't get to those spots. It's too deep. But, there are a few trees left in divable water. Some are right under your nose. If I get some time I'll post some of the NBL pics that I have ;-)

LJ93


----------



## paddler (May 21, 2004)

Those fish sure are holding tight to the structure. Lock down the drags and hang on.

Mark


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

paddler said:


> Those fish sure are holding tight to the structure. Lock down the drags and hang on.
> 
> Mark


Every now and then one of those Grouper will become dinner for the crew. There are also some neat looking snapper in deep water. Here is how it usually goes down:

Fish runs right into ROV ;-)










Recovery boat then launched and fish brought back.










Fish brought to gaff and soon to eaten by hungry crew.










Here are a couple of other ROV pics that I have.



















Later,

Lumberjack93


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing the pics amigo.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I dont think that they are handling that grouper very nice. Your catch and eat technique is way off.  There is too much pain incurred on the fish when you slam a gaff through their gills like that and the fish slim is going to be degraded because you have it laying too close to those snapper. If you mix they slime the fish will combust.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Lumberjack ... you know these secret spots your holding out on could lower the price of some new Fancy electronics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just something to consider ........lol....


John


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

john
you are going to need a bigger boat to reach those structures. lumberjack93 thanks for sharing the great photo's. give us more...rick


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

I bet if Cut Rate starts to sell those subs they could make a mint!!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Awesome pics lumberjack93!

You wouldn't by chance know a Jimmy Mann over there would you?


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

I do. I know about everyone here.

LJ93


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

*underwater photos*

lbj 93

great photos. please continue to post pictures.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Marlintini said:


> lbj 93
> 
> great photos. please continue to post pictures.


I'll try and get some more pics up tonight. I have to upload them to a website and then post them here.

Glad you enjoyed them.

Later,

LJ93


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Most important question....
What's the deepest you've seen a hardhead catfish???


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

*Homygosh*

This is easily the coolest thing I've ever seen in my life......ok, the birth of my kids was better.....and the marriage thing.....ok, it's 3rd


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

That ROV needs a remote speargun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike in Woodlands (May 21, 2004)

WOW. Thanks for posting the really cool pics. All the more reason to watch the sounder while running out!

Mike


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Way 2cool pics ..What the heck is that sea/lice/lobster anyway?*

Lumberjack,

Awesome pics. One of those grouper looks almost as long as the width of the leg on that rig.


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

I know it has been said but, that is way 2cool! Thanks a million for that post, please continue to give us more.

kg


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Hey Lumberjack*

I am at The Clear Lake Office....Every this way stop by for a cup or The next time I come your way I will look ya up.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

k1902 said:


> I know it has been said but, that is way 2cool! Thanks a million for that post, please continue to give us more.
> 
> kg


I'll try and get some additional pics up tonight. Glad that you guys liked this stuff.

LJ93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

stargazer said:


> I am at The Clear Lake Office....Every this way stop by for a cup or The next time I come your way I will look ya up.


PM me the next time you come this way and I'll do the same. I have to go to Morgan City for a few days next week though.

Later,

LJ93


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Hey LJ, nice pics. Thanks for sharing... Do you know Robert Lee? His wife works for me.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Great Stuff!*

As usual, you have great posts, I have to admit to somewhat of a sneak pre-view! Rik


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Cru said:


> Hey LJ, nice pics. Thanks for sharing... Do you know Robert Lee? His wife works for me.


I don't know the name but I might know him if I saw him?

LJ93


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Argo said:


> I dont think that they are handling that grouper very nice. Your catch and eat technique is way off.  There is too much pain incurred on the fish when you slam a gaff through their gills like that and the fish slim is going to be degraded because you have it laying too close to those snapper. If you mix they slime the fish will combust.


Argo, those snapper happen to be long tail bass, and not snapper. I am quessing that those came from 600' plus. We caught serveral last year, one witch happens to be the state record caught by my brother Alan.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

StarlinMarlin said:


> Argo, those snapper happen to be long tail bass, and not snapper. I am quessing that those came from 600' plus. We caught serveral last year, one witch happens to be the state record caught by my brother Alan.


Is this the fish that you are talking about?

http://www.thejump.net/id/longtail-bass.htm

Longtail Bass - _Hemanthias leptus_

*Longtail bass are a colorful fish from the Western Atlantic Ocean. The live in water 180 feet deep on out to water 900 feet deep. Range from South Carolina to the Caribbean Sea, including Northern Gulf of Mexico.*










I don't think that the fish in the previous pics are the same as what this site calls Long Tail Bass. I didn't see any hair like appendages extending from their fins. However, I'm not an expert at fish id's either.

LJ93


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

*Long Tail Bass*

The streaming tails on the fins are hard to see laying on the deck, but they are indeed longtail bass, same as the last picture with the description.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

Lumberjack93 said:


> I do. I know about everyone here.
> 
> LJ93


Bet you don't know me, OPG is watching you! .:biggrin:


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Awesome pics lumberjack93!
> 
> You wouldn't by chance know a Jimmy Mann over there would you?


HM, I am one of the ones who puts up fishing with InfamousJ every now and then, I didn't know you knew Jimmy, I have known him for a loooong time.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

LJ93, 
I'll have to tell you about the time I ripped a Schillingoff the front of a Challenger by trying to catch a grouper with a half a chicken and a shark hook...


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

bigdog said:


> Bet you don't know me, OPG is watching you! .:biggrin:


Actually, I do ;-)

LJ93


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*Hey,*

Gimme a shout about 4:00 if you're free...


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

:biggrin: He really does know who it is !!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

lol.....but is the feeling mutual?


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Brewgod said:


> Gimme a shout about 4:00 if you're free...


Will do.

LJ93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

bigdog said:


> :biggrin: He really does know who it is !!


Bigdog, come see me tomorrow if you make it upstairs. I want to run something by you.

Later,

LJ93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

bigdog said:


> :biggrin: He really does know who it is !!


When are we going fishing?

LJ93


----------



## bigfish210 (Mar 6, 2006)

*pics*

Thanks. Those are great shots.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Lumberjack93 said:


> Bigdog, come see me tomorrow if you make it upstairs. I want to run something by you.
> 
> Later,
> 
> LJ93


 Pink slip? 

"Hey, this is for spending all day on the computer"

I know where that spot is. I can tell by the cloud formations, and by triangulation and using the farmer's almanac, and my little 8-ball that I shake up for really important decisions, I could get to that spot in just a few hours. First I have to get to the boat ramp at the lake, then I am there.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey man cool shots! Does the ROV on the second page have that grouper by the tail?


----------



## loosenoose (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Lumberjack. MOPS is watching you too. Nice pics.


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the pic's. They are really great.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes it does.

LJ93



Kenner21 said:


> Hey man cool shots! Does the ROV on the second page have that grouper by the tail?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## passed out (Oct 8, 2004)

*cool pics*

LJ----nice to see these pics on a rainy , broke boat day at the b. house. Thanks for bringing em back to the surface again.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I would also like to know the answer to this question....LOL
Great pics!


Bobby Miller said:


> Most important question....
> What's the deepest you've seen a hardhead catfish???


----------



## gs (Feb 4, 2006)

got to tell Jimmy about this....  

ex OIE here, so I guess OIE is watching as well.....????


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

LJ - thanks for the cool pics


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

where did the pics go-- when i bring up the first page the pics are not showing--is it me or the thread


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

all i see are little x's


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

I still see them. Anyone else out there can't see them?

LJ93


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*Big Grouper?*

After seeing the thread/photo today on the World record marbled grouper by a 2cool member, I instantly recognized the species in the first pic. (I think).
can anyone verify?
How big do you think this fish was?
Great shots!!
how deep?
-B


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Actually, that first grouper is a warsaw. The second one is a snowy. Warsaw have spots on them when you first bring them up and they go away instantly.

LJ93



lite-liner said:


> After seeing the thread/photo today on the World record marbled grouper by a 2cool member, I instantly recognized the species in the first pic. (I think).
> can anyone verify?
> How big do you think this fish was?
> Great shots!!
> ...


----------

